# Love These Articles



## RedGinger (May 18, 2011)

Sometimes, for fun, I try to find new stories about archaeological discoveries and bottles.  Here is a fascinating one.  Just look at the cool stuff  they found: http://www.nps.gov/archeology/sites/npsites/ftWashington.htm 

 Anyone with similar articles, feel free to add to the post.  My nephew posted an article the other day about an archaeological dig, open to the public, at the site of a new store they are opening in San Francisco.  I think it's the Land's End store.


----------



## RedGinger (May 18, 2011)

Here's another one, starring our favorite friends (I'm not talking about the bottles lol).   http://www.dnainfo.com/20110418/downtown/300yearold-well-discovered-under-fulton-street/slideshow/popup/71756


----------



## glass man (May 18, 2011)

VERY INTERESTING LAUR!!!!JAMIE


----------



## surfaceone (May 18, 2011)

Hey Lauren,

 Here's a few.

Boots Motel 'Endangered'






 I always like those Sunken Treasure stories.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Here's one if you like the Chumash bead makers.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 30, 2011)

wow 300 feet,if that was a privy you know for sure that wouldnt be dipped!!   []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 30, 2011)

So thats what happen to that ARK
  http://s8int.com/water2.html


----------



## rockbot (May 30, 2011)

This is a favorite of mine.

 http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m1134/is_5_108/ai_54830700/


----------



## rockbot (May 30, 2011)

I like the part where the ocean five thousand years ago was 5 ft higher and around 200 BC it receded to its current level. I wonder if the global warming guys look at this kind of data?


----------



## surfaceone (May 30, 2011)

Thanks for that one Tony.

 I wonder what happened to the materials recovered in that dig? Do the consultant archeologist guys keep it? Donate to the Bishop Museum, or what?

 I'm sure the Globally Warmed guys on the mainland missed it entirely, but made much of recent catastrophic weather events...

 Here's a recent London Rookery DIG, that was brought to you by the folk at The London Museum.






  Gin Lane it once was.






 "Fuddling Cup - Â© Museum of London Archaeology - A fuddling cup is a three-dimensional puzzle in the form of a drinking-vessel, made of three or more cups or jugs all linked together by holes and tubes. The challenge of the puzzle is to drink from the vessel in such a way that the beverage does not spill. To do this successfully, the cups must be drunk from in a specific order."


----------



## JOETHECROW (May 31, 2011)

Very cool that "fuddling cup" Surf...Could that be the origin of "Befuddled"?...I'll just bet it could.


----------



## rockbot (May 31, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> Very cool that "fuddling cup" Surf...Could that be the origin of "Befuddled"?...I'll just bet it could.


 
 Good one Joe![]

 Hey Surf I don't know for sure but Bishop Museum and the like don't really collect bottles so I'm sure most went to collectors. Unless the Hawaiian artifacts are unique they end up in certain "collections as well". []


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 1, 2011)

Hey Joe & Tony,

 I do enjoy a bit of fuddling from time to time. Speaking of befuddling mysteries there's some new news on the Leatherman.

New Mystery,




older story.

West Texas Cave Art and a cave desecration in Central Oregon.






 What do y'all think about this Buried Treasure Story?


----------

